# New project underway



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

Been a while since I've posted so I figure a semi-update is in order. I can't post pics but you can see the whole ordeal @ http://www.cardomain.com/ride/689101

The car was in a bit of an accident Thanksgiving weekend, so insurance has provided this opportunity. We're sticking with cosmetics only for now, but if money allows we'll add the HotShot headers. I know you guys don't like going back and forth to cardomain, so if someone would be kind enuf to post the pics from page 3 on here that'd be superb. Tell me what you think.

I'll have pics up soon of the paints we're using but we're going tutone with black top and red bottom. Both are a metallic/slight pearl added. Rims will be painted to match as they're in need of refinishing anyways. Painted interior pieces from page 2 are being repainted black to match the car. Carbon fiber trunk will be painted over as well as part of the Fiber Images hood. We're adding shaved door handles and suiciding the doors and possibly some CF canards and splitter for some downforce, no wing at all.

As soon as the pics are downloaded I'll let you see what we're starting with.

Open to suggestions!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i like the car, but you need to lower it... o wait you did, nice looking car :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i wouldnt stick with just a show car...your gonna get demolished by a honda with bolt ons, cause you spent money on hoods and trunks and not on speed...headers wont save it either...

the kit doesnt look too bad though


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Haha, you painted the O.S. handle? That's the first I've seen anyone do that. Nice car, but he's right... you need to start making it go faster. Plus, a car with an open hood displaying goodies will trophy alot quicker than one hiding the engine bay with a closed hood. Even if it is CF. Very nice though. I like it. One thing though.... PLEASE do NOT suicide the doors. The door's lines just don't work for suicide. ithe shape and jambs are too round. I'm behind you in shaving them though. shave the handles, and antenna, or put a low prof. one on it like an S2K antenna. Looks good... What color will it be?


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i wouldnt stick with just a show car...your gonna get demolished by a honda with bolt ons, cause you spent money on hoods and trunks and not on speed...headers wont save it either...
> 
> the kit doesnt look too bad though


I've already done some work to the engine. I went for the JWT clutch and flywheel and UR pulley when I my stock clutch went out on me. I know headers won't do a LOT but it will help and w/the CAI already on there the only other items I'm really looking at are the JWT cams and ECU. I'm probably gonna spring for a KOYO radiator and eventually GC coilovers. 

It's a daily driver, guys so I'm not going all out on it. I'm gonna make it look good while staying classy and presentable. I'm not looking to bury the other guy just hold my own now and then. I'm looking into purchasing a 350 for that accomplishment.

The biggest reason I'm doing all this now is b/c of the accident. It has to be repaired, period. I may as well get it done while I can.

The paint job is going to be 2-tone black and red, similar to the black and white sentra on Liu's page. They're both pearl metallics. The major components will be in this weekend and when they are I'll be taking photos to start a scrapbook for the start-to-finish project.


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

*More Updates!*

I finally got the chance to get these pics downloaded over the weekend, so check out the updated page. 

We've got the doors started, waiting on motor mount inserts to arrive to get the engine back in, from there it's headers and a cat and she'll be buttoned up again under the hood. (for now)

When the engine is back in we're taking it to Jackson, TN to have the rear-end damage pulled out. From there it's repairing minor damage and other body work. Add the kit and interior back in and she'll be done! (again, for now)

I just got sponsored by Tsunami audio and I'm installing a killer wiring kit and doubling up the system I've got now, one more of everything plz! 

So check the website!!! http://www.cardomain.com/ride/689101

(I'm still not cool enuf to post pics, sorry)


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

where the hell is martin, tn?

Don


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> where the hell is martin, tn?
> 
> Don


Northwest TN. Bout an hour north of Jackson.


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

Here's how she started out: 








What I'm adding on the the exterior: 








Mid-progress of pulling the ga16de out: 








How she looked when I left the shop for Christmas: 








Brake booster (the color red the lower half of the car will be): 








Up close look at the black paint to be used on the upper half of the car: 








Under hood: 








Progress on the doors: 








check out the damage! The insurance company is paying for all this work! HAHAHA









There a lot to still be done, but we're getting there. Hope you like it!


----------

